# Ecclestone Hardware - store advertisement/thermometer - Bracebridge Ont



## RCO (Sep 1, 2016)

found this in a thrift store auction , got it for a fairly good price . don't collect this sort of thing so don't know much about it . do know from the books I have Geo W Ecclestone had  hardware stores in downtown bracebridge and Huntsville till about the 1980's . 
I'm really not sure how old this item is , I'm thinking maybe 30's or 40's but really not sure . the phone numbers shown are 12 , 19 , 11 and 305 . when would they have been using that low of numbers for a town this size ?   , its unfortuently missing the thermometer but in otherwise good condition .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice!  I love old advertising stuff like that, especially if it's local.  30's or 40's sounds about right to me.  3-digit phone numbers for a town that size sounds about right for that era.


----------



## RCO (Sep 2, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice!  I love old advertising stuff like that, especially if it's local.  30's or 40's sounds about right to me.  3-digit phone numbers for a town that size sounds about right for that era.



it lists radio's as being for sale and 30's-40's would seem like prime time for radio's being sold . 

I'm surprised by some of the "local " items appears at thrift stores lately , there seems to be a shortage of antique stores around here buying items and people are just giving them away to thrift stores for nothing . too bad cause once they hit the thrift store auctions they tend to go for much more than there worth , although no one else bid on this so I got it fairly cheap


----------

